# SLACR / G0 Stepping



## surfsk8snow.jah (Jul 29, 2007)

I've been looking at getting the Q6600 with the new price cuts, and I'm seeing this difference between "B3/SL9UM" and "G0/SLACR" Stepping. What is this? Can someone explain the concept of "stepping" in the first place, and then why the G0 is better than the B3? - Any articles or anything I could read up on it?

Also, I thought the price on Q6600 was supposed to drop to around $266US... newegg is $319!? Why so high? The lowest I found it for was on mwave or tigerdirect for $289, but guaranteed B3 stepping. I'd like to get the better one, but also want to make sure its worth it.


----------



## mandelore (Jul 29, 2007)

not sure about intel, since im amd only, but basically, stepping refers to the time during the fabrication that the silicone dies are produced. usually the earlier the production the better the core and thusly better the theoretical overclock. later fabricatios tend to be ok, but nothing special


----------



## infrared (Jul 29, 2007)

The G0 ones overclock a LOT further


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Jul 29, 2007)

infrared said:
			
		

> The G0 ones overclock a LOT further


ok but why?

And mandelore I'm kinda confused about what you're saying.


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Jul 29, 2007)

anyone? anyone? 
It seems to be such a big deal to people on newegg in the Reviews, and like "oh G0 is soo much better than B3 blah blah blah"... i figure if I'm lookin to spend that much dinero, should make sure I get what I pay for right?


----------



## kwchang007 (Jul 29, 2007)

G0=less heat


----------



## infrared (Jul 29, 2007)

Less heat, higher clocks needing less voltage. It's just... better.


----------



## TUngsten (Jul 29, 2007)

g0 is the newest revision meaning they've ironed out some kinks the earlier version had and it performs better.

I couldn't tell you WHY exactly, but Infrared put it nicely


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Jul 29, 2007)

Alright then I will def go for that. Here's the info I found:

Intel Processor Sites:

SL9UM (B3) - http://processorfinder.intel.com/Details.aspx?ProcFam=0&sSpec=SL9UM&OrdCode=
SLACR (G0) - http://processorfinder.intel.com/Details.aspx?ProcFam=0&sSpec=SLACR&OrdCode=

Other Details (From overclock.net thread on the topic: http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/205616-hey-slacr-go-q6600-g0-thread.html)


G0 stepping can be recognized by the 06FB CPUID. (The first Q6600 was stepping B3 recognized by 06F7) > The Model number also changes from SL9UM for the B3 to SLACR for the G0 > The SLACR part should be on the box at the end of the PROD CODE# = VIOLA!

G0 stepping Q6600, should start shipping as soon as August 6th. _<-- However, newegg reviews note that people have already started receiving them from normal orders._

It is slated to require 95 watts down from 110 from the current Q6600. This is usually an indicator of higher OC potential!!!

It is also slated to have a higher tCase which means it will be rated for higher temps. In this case 11C higher than the B3 stepping tCase of 62.2C giving it a 73.2C rating. (71C on Intel spec sheet)

There's a good price on ensuring you get a G0 (whereas other retailers you may get either), at TankGuys: http://www.tankguys.biz/shopping_cart.php?osCsid=38fca6973929095be95d3aa59b6321f4

Ok that's what I found. Hope it helps anyone having the same lack of understanding about this as I did.


----------



## infrared (Jul 29, 2007)

Good info, thanks for posting that


----------

